# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Omosako Cup -Ginrin Shiro Tategoi Challenge Skill Contest by Gading Koi Centre

## Glenardo

Gading Koi Centre
Omosako Cup - Ginrin Shiro Tategoi Challenge Skill Contest


*Gading Koi Centre*  akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*30* ekor Jumbo Tosai dari *Omosako Koi Farm*
*1*  ekor Ginrin Shiro dari *Omosako Koi Farm sebagai Lucky Draw*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Maret 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 30 ekor Ginrin SHiro Jumbo Tosai kelahiran 2018


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 2.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 Juli 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 3.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading* , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Glen 0816900003*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1.	Shinya Umeda
2.	Gading Koi Centre
3.	Perwakilan Koi-s

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
HADIAH

Grand Champion 8 % dari total penjualan (± Rp 4.800.000)
Reserve Grand Champion 5% dari total penjualan (± Rp 3.000.000)
Juara 1 2% dari total penjualan (± Rp 1.200.000)

Lucky Draw
Berupa 1 ekor Ginrin SHiro Jumbo Tosai
Diundi berdasarkan kelipatan Rp 1.000.000 untuk 1  suara dari total pemeblian
Contoh : 
Ali membeli Ginrin Shiro 1 sebesar Rp 3.000.000,- dan Ginrin Shiro 30 sebesar Rp 2.500.000,-
Maka total pembelian sebesar Rp 5.500.000
Jadi Ali mendapat 5 hak suara pengundian




*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Ginrin SHiro  1 - 10_: Show




 
 
 
 
 





*Spoiler* for _Ginrin SHiro  11 - 20_: Show




 
 
 
 
 





*Spoiler* for _Ginrin SHiro  21 - 30_: Show




 
 
 
  
 





*Vidio Ikan*



*Spoiler* for _Video 1 - 5_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 6-10_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 11-15_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 16-20_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 21-25_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 26-30_: Show

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## 29kois

Om Glen..

Boleh share DOB / Serti Ginrinnya?

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut random sampling foto Sertifikat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid  13 = 2000

----------


## msdl

Om Glen, maaf utk videonya bisa dicross check lagi?

ada bbrp yg kyknya gk sesuai sama foto... misal no.1 yg paling mencolok
utk case seperti ini, patokan utama berarti dari video kan yah?

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen, maaf utk videonya bisa dicross check lagi?
> 
> ada bbrp yg kyknya gk sesuai sama foto... misal no.1 yg paling mencolok
> utk case seperti ini, patokan utama berarti dari video kan yah?



Halo om,terima kasih atas input nya
Kami sudah cek dan ada kesalah pada nomor 1,sudah kami ajukan untuk perbaikan, saat ini dalam proses administrasi

Foto dan video adalah sama, namun jika terjadi kesalahan video maka foto kami utamakan.

TErima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Msdl, tolong memperkenalkan diri dulu ya...




> Om Glen, maaf utk videonya bisa dicross check lagi?
> 
> ada bbrp yg kyknya gk sesuai sama foto... misal no.1 yg paling mencolok
> utk case seperti ini, patokan utama berarti dari video kan yah?

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 23 = 2000

----------


## idung

Testing testing testing

----------


## Dexken

Test jg..test uga

----------


## Andy Santoso

# bid 22 = 2000

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 13= 2100
#bid 19= 2000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 15=2000

----------


## bedut

#bid 15=2100

----------


## Glenardo

> # bid 22 = 2000



Kayaknya format bid om Andy Santoso ada salah ya...

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 22=2000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 15=2500

----------


## Glenardo

Selamat pagi

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 Juli 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's

----------


## anggurbiru

gajadi close hari ini om??

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=2200

----------


## hero

#bid 7 =2000

----------


## hero

#bid 27=2000

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 13=2300

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 26=2000

----------


## Kaibutsu

#bid 27 = 2100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=2400

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 13= 2500

----------


## hero

Closing nya di mundurin ya...??

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 13=2600
#bid 15=2600

----------


## pieth

> Closing nya di mundurin ya...??


Ya om tulisan nya di atas tgl 15 juli

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=2700

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=2100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 24=2000
#bid 26=2200

----------


## idung

#bid 9= 2000

----------


## Glenardo

Hadir...bsok ya berakirnya...

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 13=2800
#bid 26=2300

----------


## bedut

#bid 27=2200

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=2100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=2900

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=2100

----------


## Jusri

#bid 4=2000

----------


## alex.tungadi

#bid 3 : OB
#bid 4 : 2.1jt
#bid 5 : OB
#bid 23 : 2.2jt
#bid 27 : 2.1jt

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 3 : OB
> #bid 4 : 2.1jt
> #bid 5 : OB
> #bid 23 : 2.2jt
> #bid 27 : 2.1jt


Maap...om alex ada salah format.jadi ga masuk sistem..mohon diperbaiki

----------


## idung

#bid 4= 2200
#bid 5= 2000
#bid 9= 2200

----------


## Jusri

#bid 29=2000

----------


## hero

#bid 13= 3000

----------


## Ady

#bid 15=2700

----------


## Frozen

#bid 5=2100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 27= 2300

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 27=2300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=3100

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 9=2300

----------


## idung

#bid 5= 2300
#bid 9= 2500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 27=2400

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=2600

----------


## idung

#Bid 13= 3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 20=2000
#bid 21=2000
#bid 1=2000

----------


## idung

#bid 9= 2700

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=2800

----------


## uyung06

#bid 3 = OB 

#bid 4 = 2,300

#bid 5 = 2,400

#bid 23 = 2,200

#bid 27 = 2,400

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=2400

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 20=2000
> #bid 21=2000
> #bid 1=2000


Master shiro turun gunung...

----------


## uyung06

#bid 13 = 3,300

#bid 26 = 2,500

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 3 = OB 
> 
> #bid 4 = 2,300
> 
> #bid 5 = 2,400
> 
> #bid 23 = 2,200
> 
> #bid 27 = 2,400


Salah format om

----------


## w. santoso

#bid 2=2000
#bid 4= 2400

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 13 = 3,300
> 
> #bid 26 = 2,500


Salah format

----------


## uyung06

#bid 13 = 3300

#bid 26 = 2500

#bid 4 = 2300

#bid 5 = 2400

#bid 23 = 2200

#bid 27 = 2500

----------


## uyung06

#bid 4 = 2500

----------


## uyung06

#bid 19 = 2100

#bid 21 = 2100

#bid 29 = 2100

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=2300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=3400

----------


## uyung06

#bid 23 = 2400

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 24 = 2400


Salam hormat untuk kawan kawan Ayam Jantan dari Timur yang kumpul di Raja Gurih....

----------


## uyung06

#bid 23 = 2400

----------


## uyung06

#bid 12 = ob

----------


## uyung06

#bid 13 = 3500

----------


## uyung06

# bid 12 = 2000

# bid 10 = 2000

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=2600

----------


## Glenardo

> # bid 12 = 2000
> 
> # bid 10 = 2000


gak masuk salah format

----------


## uyung06

# bid 12=2000

# bid 10=2000

----------


## Glenardo

> # bid 12=2000
> 
> # bid 10=2000


Salam lagi om

----------


## uyung06

#bid 12=2000

#bid 10=2000

----------


## idung

#bid 4= 2700
#bid 5= 2700
#bid 7= 2700
#bid 13= 3600

----------


## herrydragon

> Master shiro turun gunung...


Wkwkkw bagus2 ikannya om Glen

----------


## pieth

#bid23 =2500

----------


## idung

#bid 9= 3000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om uyung06 bagi satu ya buat newbie.....

#bid 27=2600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 27=2600

----------


## herrydragon

> Om uyung06 bagi satu ya buat newbie.....
> 
> #bid 27=2600


Wkwkwk sorry capt ... kaborrrr

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=2500

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 Juli 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=3100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 15=2800

----------


## uyung06

#bid 4=2800

#bid 5=2800

#bid 13=3700

#bid 23=2700

#bid 27=2700

----------


## hero

#bid 15=3000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 27=2800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=2200

----------


## uyung06

#bid 27=2900

----------


## uyung06

#bid 21=2300

----------


## hero

#bid 27= 3000

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=2800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=2400

----------


## uyung06

#bid 27=3100

#bid 23=2900

----------


## idung

#bid 4= 3100
#bid 5= 3100
#bid 9= 3600

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=3000

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=3700

----------


## uyung06

#bid 24=2100

----------


## Ady

#bid 26=2700

----------


## uyung06

#bid 4=3200
#bid 5=3200
#bid 23=3100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13+3800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=3800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 27=3200

----------


## hero

#bid 13= 4000

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 26=2700


Wuih,,,title nya

2016 GC C KC Fun

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=2800

----------


## idung

#Bid 4= 3600
#Bid 5= 3600
#Bid 9= 4000

----------


## uyung06

#bid 27=3300

----------


## pieth

> Wuih,,,title nya
> 
> 2016 GC C KC Fun


Ngeri yahhhhh huahuahuahua

#bid 23=3200

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=4100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 9=4200

----------


## bedut

Sifu kita gak maenan shiro yakk

----------


## 29kois

#bid 24=2200

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 9=4300

----------


## freddy_tan

sifu2 pada ngejar

----------


## idung

#Bid 9= 5000

----------


## uyung06

#bid 24=2300

----------


## Glenardo

> #Bid 9= 5000


ini masih baby Champion tapi bid highest...mau jadi Top Scorer!!

----------


## Frozen

#bid 2 = 2100
#bid 19= 2200
#bid 24 = 2400

----------


## herrydragon

Tambah hadiah om Glen  :Clap2:

----------


## 29kois

#bid 23 = 2400

----------


## uyung06

#bid 19=2300
#bid 24=2500

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 27 = 3500

----------


## 29kois

> #bid 23 = 2400


sorry salah...
 :Plane:

----------


## Ady

> Wuih,,,title nya
> 
> 2016 GC C KC Fun


Hoax itu om...hehehehe

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 27 = 3500


Nah ,master keeping hitam putih JAwa Barat muncul...

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=4100

----------


## Ady

#bid 26=3000

----------


## Glenardo

> Nah ,master keeping hitam putih JAwa Barat muncul...


Baru hari ini sadar.....
Joined date di Kois sejak September 2008....

----------


## Frozen

#bid 19 =2400
#bid  24=2400

----------


## uyung06

> Salam hormat untuk kawan kawan Ayam Jantan dari Timur yang kumpul di Raja Gurih....


siiap om glen salam juga dari teman teman makassar

----------


## Frozen

#bid 24 = 2600

----------


## uyung06

#bid 19=2500

----------


## Frozen

#bid 19= 2600

----------


## ademilanforever

> Nah ,master keeping hitam putih JAwa Barat muncul...


Ampun bro...

----------


## Frozen

Gc gc ampunn masterr

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=3100

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 23=3300

----------


## uyung06

#bid 8=2000

----------


## freddy_tan

#bid 25=2000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 27=3600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 26=3200
#bid 21=2500

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid 26=3200
> #bid 21=2500


Widih  seyem

Yang ini

2017 GC B KC Fun

----------


## ademilanforever

#bid 27=4000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 26=3300

----------


## asnanto

> Widih  seyem
> 
> Yang ini
> 
> 2017 GC B KC Fun


wkwkwkwkw......masa sih serem om glen

----------


## Frozen

#bid 10 = 2200

----------


## Glenardo

Tes server

----------


## Jusri

#bid 29= 2200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 26=3400

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 10=2300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 15=3100

----------


## hero

#bid 13= 4200

----------


## wibowosantoso

#bid 8=2100

----------


## bedut

#bid 26=3500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 26=3600

----------


## anggurbiru

#bid 26=3700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 27=4100

----------


## Glenardo

Tes server

----------


## Ady

#bid 21=2600

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 26=3800

----------


## pieth

#bid 23=3400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 29=2300

----------


## Saskiagotik

Waduh nomor 26 jangan sampai lolos

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=2700

----------


## Jusri

#bid 29=2400

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid 26=3400


Halo om salam kenal

----------


## Usen

> Halo om salam kenal


mau lamar jadi pat kai ya....slot perannya lagi kosong

----------


## Saskiagotik

> mau lamar jadi pat kai ya....slot perannya lagi kosong


Tom sam cong bisa om? Pat kai sudah ga tergantikan

----------


## Frozen

#bid19 =2800

----------


## Frozen

#bid19=2800

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Tom sam cong bisa om? Pat kai sudah ga tergantikan


terlalu suci tong sam cong buat lu.....kudanya aja ga layak

----------


## Saskiagotik

> terlalu suci tong sam cong buat lu.....kudanya aja ga layak


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Plane:

----------


## Saskiagotik

> #bid19=2800


Salah format om kurang spasi

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=4300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid19=2800


Kurang Spasi setelah #bid

CLOSE.......

----------


## Abc

#Bid 13=4300

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Congratulations All..... bobo dah sekarang....

Thank You Om Glen...

----------


## hero

#bid 15= 3200

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah selesai ya..makasih om om semua

----------


## Glenardo

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003

----------


## anggurbiru

Wih ketinggalan

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut rekap untuk data pengundian lucky draw

No	Nama	        Total	           Ticket
1	Herry Dragon	 4,000,000 	4
2	Frozen	        4,700,000 	4
3	Idung	       14,900,000 	14
4	Wibowo	       4,400,000    	4
5	Hero	                4,200,000 	4
6	29 Koi	       3,100,000    	2
7	Asnanto	       2,700,000   	2
8	Ady	                2,600,000 	2
9	Andi Santoso	 2,000,000 	2
10	Pieth	                  3,400,000 	3
11	Freddy_Tan	 2,000,000 	2
12	Sungokoi	         3,800,000 	3
13	Bayuadhi	        4,100,000 	4
14	Jusri	                2,400,000 	2
15	Uyung	        2,000,000 	2
		              60,300,000 	54


Total :
Peserta 15 orang
Omset 60.300
Tiket Lucky Draw 54

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk ikan yang belum laku ada 9 ekor

Harga menjadi Rp 1.800.000,-
Mendapat kesempatan untuk di juri dalam keeping contest
Tidak mendapat kesempatan lucky draw

Mohon konfirmasi di thread ini atau WA Glen di 0816900003

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk ikan yang belum laku ada 9 ekor

Harga menjadi Rp 1.800.000,-
Mendapat kesempatan untuk di juri dalam keeping contest
Tidak mendapat kesempatan lucky draw

Mohon konfirmasi di thread ini atau WA Glen di 0816900003
[IMG]
[/IMG
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Glenardo

OIya...Penjualan berlaku hinggaSabtu 20 Juli jam 8 WSK..

Terima kasih

----------


## 29kois

Om Glen,

Revisi dikit, 29Kois hrusnya 3slot undian kan harga ikan 3,1. Dan untuk ikan yg dijual itu no.26 salah input karena ikanny udh ke bid di lelang.

Thank you.

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen,
> 
> Revisi dikit, 29Kois hrusnya 3slot undian kan harga ikan 3,1. Dan untuk ikan yg dijual itu no.26 salah input karena ikanny udh ke bid di lelang.
> 
> Thank you.


COcok..segera di revisi

Makasih masukannya om 29 Koi

----------


## Glenardo

No	Nama	          Total	Ticket
1	Herry Dragon	 4,000,000 	4
2	Frozen	        4,700,000 	4
3	Idung	      14,900,000 	14
4	Wibowo	        4,400,000 	4
5	Hero	                4,200,000 	4
6	29 Koi	         3,100,000 	3
7	Asnanto	         2,700,000 	2
8	Ady	                2,600,000 	2
9	Andi Santoso	 2,000,000 	2
10	Pieth	                3,400,000 	3
11	Freddy_Tan	 2,000,000 	2
12	Sungokoi	        3,800,000 	3
13	Bayuadhi	        4,100,000 	4
14	Jusri	                2,400,000 	2
15	Uyung	        2,000,000 	2
		               60,300,000 	55

----------


## Glenardo

Selamat kepada Om Andi Santoso yang memenangkan Lucky Draw 1 ekor Ginrin Shiro...

Selamat dan terima kasih

----------


## wibowosantoso

Sudah lunas ya om.

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
16/07 11:56:51
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,400,000.00
no 8 dan 10
Ref 016115651649

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti Transfer uyung

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
16/07 12:18:59
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,000,000.00
KC Gshiro1   20
Ref 016121859489

----------


## Andy Santoso

Puji Tuhan, Terima kasih om Glen.

----------


## freddy_tan

sudah di tf KC no 25,tq

----------


## ademilanforever

no 30 bro glen a.n Hendi Serba Ada
Thanx....

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti Transfer Andi Santoso

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]


Bukti transfer om idung

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti Transfer om Frozen

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti Transfer om Hero

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti Transfer om Freddy Tan

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti TT Om Asnanto

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]

Bukti TT Om Sungokoi

----------


## w. santoso

Malam Om Glen saya ambil yg blm di bid  no.14-25cm, Tks

----------


## Glenardo

> Malam Om Glen saya ambil yg blm di bid  no.14-25cm, Tks


Siap Om...segera di karantina utk kirim

----------


## Glenardo

> OIya...Penjualan berlaku hinggaSabtu 20 Juli jam 8 WSK..
> 
> Terima kasih


Up Up up....

Masih tersisa 7 ekor yang masih available untuk di pinang sebelum hari ini jam 8 WSK

Nomor 3 6 11 14 17 18 28

Terima kasih

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 23

----------


## 29kois

Om Glen & Om Admin Kois..

Bukti transfer utk ikan no.15 sudah dikirim ya. Ad double transfer utk ikan dengan nomor yang sama, detailnya sudah saya sampaikan ke om Glen termasuk rekening untuk refundnya. Terima kasih atas kerjasamanya.

----------


## asnanto

om glen...untuk ikan bonusnya kapan diundi ya....... ::

----------


## Glenardo

[IMG][/IMG]


tes

----------


## Glenardo

*Spoiler* for _Kohaku  1 - 10_: Show

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Tes

----------


## Glenardo

TEs lagi showa

----------


## Glenardo

Tes lagi

----------


## Glenardo

Tes lagi aja

----------


## freddy_tan

ada KC lagi om Glen?

----------


## Glenardo

Tes

----------


## idung

Kapan photo dan video bisa dikirim terakhir nya

----------


## bedut

bantu update KC Shiro Ginrin #15 dari Om 29kois

----------


## 29kois

Thank you udh di update oom Bedutt...

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1.	Shinya Umeda
2.	Gading Koi Centre
3.	Perwakilan Koi-s

----------


## Glenardo

23 February 2020

saya terima foto n video dari om Adi 

Segera saya masukan di forum kois

----------


## herrydragon

Harusnya peserta dihub atau di kasih waktu berakhirnya KC om Glen, taunya maret 2020 di thread awal masa ending 2 maret diumumkan 3 maret wkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

> Harusnya peserta dihub atau di kasih waktu berakhirnya KC om Glen, taunya maret 2020 di thread awal masa ending 2 maret diumumkan 3 maret wkwkwk


Maaf ternyata saya kurang teliti membacanya , sorry om

----------


## asnanto

> PENJURIAN
> Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
> Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
> JURI:
> 1.	Shinya Umeda
> 2.	Gading Koi Centre
> 3.	Perwakilan Koi-s


Loh...koq dadakan gini sih om

----------


## asnanto

Tidak ada pemberitahuan koq sdh ending aja

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Apakah tidak ada kebijaksanaan ketika SEMUA perserta lupa untuk update Photo dan Video untuk di berikan kelonggaran waktu, sehingga even KC ini memang terlihat hasilnya.

----------


## uyung06

ada baiknya klo ad kelonggaran..
setidaknya semua member yang ikut partisipasi
pasti punya contact wa.
kenapa sebelum deadline kami d kabari melalui wa..
makasih..

----------


## uyung06

ketika ad lelang saya d kabri melalui wa. 
kenapa saat ingin penjurian tidak d kabari..

----------


## hero

Waduuhh....

----------


## Glenardo

Halo semua

Beberapa hal yang perlu saya sampaikan
1. Pada klausul Game of Rules sudah tercantum tanggal penjurian


PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1.	Shinya Umeda
2.	Gading Koi Centre
3.	Perwakilan Koi-s


2. Pada 3 Maret 2020, saya juga baru tersadar jika deadline submit penjurian di forum adalah 2 Maret 2020 karena mendapat WA dari salah satu peserta

3. 10-14 hari sebelum itu saya sudah mendapat updated ikan via WA dari Om Arnold dan Om Ady untuk di submit di forum. Hingga saat ini belum saya masukan ke forum

4. 3 Maret 2020 saya berkomunikasi dengan Pihak Koi-s ( Om Slamet), kami sepakati bersama bahwa aturan tertulis dan kewajiban peserta untuk membaca melalui forum ini. Adapun perihal hadiah jika tidak ada pemenang akan di sumbangkan kepada panti asuhan ataupun yang membutuhkan melalui Koi-s

5. Jika ada perubahan ataupun informasi lebih lanjut, akan saya informasikan melalui forum ini

Terima kasih

----------


## Jusri

Sekedar usul ya
Dikarenakan sebagian besar peserta belum posting bagaimana kalau batas posting diundur misalkan seminggu dari sekarang dan di umumkan juga via wa karena sepertinya para peserta jarang yg pantau forum koi-s
Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Dear teman teman

Semua informasi dan masukan saya kumpulkan 

Menurut hemat saya, apapun hasil nya, walau yang di juri hanya yang on time

Monggo di upload hasil nya untuk apresiasi dan pembelajaran bersama...

Terima kasih

----------


## hero

Bgm hasil penjuriannya KC ini ya....?

----------


## 29kois

Udah ad hasil penjuriannya belum nih om Glen?? Atau jadinya di diskualifikasi karena pada telat upload??

----------


## Glenardo

Post

Hasil KC om Adi Bekasi

----------


## Glenardo

JAdi untuk event ini yang resmi di juri ada 2 kandidat






[/QUOTE]

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk Ginrin Shiro

Judge 1 Shinya Umeda 
Juara 1 A
Juara 2 B

Judge 2 Agung Pribadi 
Juara 1 B
Juara 2 A

Judge 3 Glen
Juara 1 B
Juara 2 A

Demikian Ginrin Shiro B Grand Champion Event ini

----------


## Glenardo

Grand Champion Om Adi Bekasi mendapatkan Tunai sebesar Rp 5.112.000

Reserve Grand Champion Om 29Kois mendapatkan Tunai sebesar Rp 3.195.000

Juara 1 sebesar Rp 1.278.000 akan di sumbangkan Kois dan Gading Koi pada pihak yang membutuhkan

Mohon para pemenang menghubungi Gen di 0816900003
Dana tunai hadiah akan di transfer dari Kois

----------


## 29kois

Thank you om Glen berserta para juri..nanti saya Japri yah..

----------


## Ady

Wuihh Alhamdulillah rejeki Ramadhan
Congrats utk semua pemenang
Terima kasih Gading koi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat bagi pemenang

----------


## 29kois

Hadiahnya belum dirilis2 yah om?? Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

> Hadiahnya belum dirilis2 yah om?? Thanks


Halo Om

MOnggo di cek WA nya

Terima kasih

----------

